# ALVARADO BLOODLINE?



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of this bloodline if so is it game bred or more show style thanks


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

I would like to know too. Also is there anyone out there that is still working with this line. It's supposed to be bred down from Carver dogs. thanks.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its a bully line. It comes from the greyline and gaff blood.


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

so alvarado isnt a game line because ive ran some checks most say that its run back to carver line which is a game line vera storms old line is based off of carver blood


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

all lines go back to game lines


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> all lines go back to game lines


you think?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao marty well most do haha some times there is something else thrown in there along the way


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Nobody has said nothing so why you getting all out of shape?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Put nate on here.... I can deal with him


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol nate is at work and he is more out of shape right now than i am


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I can't wait all night 

Sorry maybe next time


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol we love you old man


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> lol we love you old man


I love you both too as long as I'm alive


----------

